# Advice: Staffy measurements



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

we have a female Staffordshire Bull Terrier, who turns 1year old this month, we are looking to purchase one of the leather harness's that many staff's wear whilst out and about, but we are unsure of what size to get her, we measured her and she is 16" tall, with 15" neck and 19" girth she weighed in at 12.4kg at her lest vet check up in febuary, we have looked at the harness's and many of them start at 21" girth and the ones we have seen that would currently fit her are labeled puppy harness's, 

we were just wondering if anyone had any idea as to how big she may grow and how long it would take, so for example in a few months she will have a growth spurt of sorts and fill out then we will wait, but if she will gradually fill out over the years then we can buy her one now and then upgrade at a later date.

does anyone have any advice on staffy growth rates and also the average girth size of a full grown female


----------



## stuw (Apr 3, 2011)

Measurements < How to measure and you tell them the sex and age of your dog and they make it so it has room for adjustment if under 2yrs old! 12.4kg at 1 yr old doesn't sound right to be honest, my male staff is 8 1/2 months and about 17kg or slightly more! Staffy's tend to grow taller for the first year and then wider till about 2-3 yrs old so still a bit of growing to do I'd say.


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

so she should bulk out over the next couple of years then?

and i did state that that weight was at the beginning of the year when she was last vet checked she will be alil heaver now


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I have never seen a staffy bitch fill out more after 18 months other than due to their owners allowing them to get fatter rather than muscle growth. They are a breed with fair sexual dysmorphia so cannot really be compared to a dog.

If you can wait another 6 months and, as I am sure you are, can control her weight then I would say you will have her harness size pretty much for life.

Although the good ones I have seen I think do tend to adjust on both sides and both shoulders so even if you ordered and she grew you should have a good leeway.


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

the one i have seen labeled puppy are from 15"-21" i can't see her growing more then another 2" anytime soon unless like u say she gets fat, but we do our best to ensure that wont happen, with regular check ups,

i just don't want to get the puppy one and in 3 months time her be too big for it, rather then waiting 6months and getting her the size she will need, the other are all from 21"-23"


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I have to admit though I only know staffy bitches well enough to comment on, including two of my "nieces" being staffies 

I do not know any male staffs and thankfully know only pets, not those trained and worked to increase their muscles to look and act harder, maybe they do continue to bulk.


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

Atlanta is a girl, I have found somewhere else that will do one from 18"-23" girth, i feel this may be better size wise for her as it give her growth room, Im looking all over many of them come in black or brown and i am under instruction that it has to be pink :lol2:


----------



## stuw (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes staff's keep growing and developing muscle tone till 2-3 yrs old, generally grow taller till 12-18 months and out till 2-3 yrs!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

stuw said:


> Measurements < How to measure and you tell them the sex and age of your dog and they make it so it has room for adjustment if under 2yrs old! 12.4kg at 1 yr old doesn't sound right to be honest, my male staff is 8 1/2 months and about 17kg or slightly more! Staffy's tend to grow taller for the first year and then wider till about 2-3 yrs old so still a bit of growing to do I'd say.


HeR weight does sound right urs is too big to be a proper staff


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

It took my Staffy girl 2 yrs to reach her full size and bulk lol. I bought her a pink leather harness as a puppy to grow into, and although made of soft leather I found it rubbed badly under the front legs and made her sore. If you definititely want pink, maybe have a look at Ezydog harnesses, they are thick and strong and come in various colours including pink and don't cause any rubbing


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

She will continue to about 18-24 months most female Staffordshire will weigh at about 35lbs similar to males. The size is not all that different to be honest males tend to have larger head and more solidly built 12-13kg at 1 year sounds about right for a true stafford.


----------

